# [SOLVED] Wysokie użycie CPU przez udisks i D-Bus.

## Rolmo

Witam wszystkich użytkowników Gentoo.

Dążyłem do tego aby używać XFCE bez HAL'a. Jestem początkującym użytkownikiem Gentoo, a przeczytałem na kilku stronach iż HAL jest już rzeczą przestarzałą i nie powinno się jej używać, tak więc postanowiłem tak zrobić.

W systemie mam flagę -hal.

Użyłem tego do zainstalowania D-Busa, ConsoleKit i PolicyKit.

Chciałem mieć możliwość automatycznego montowania urządzeń w Thunarze. (Własciwie poprzez thunar-volman).  Nie mam pojęcia czego logi załączyć, a dmesg nie pokazuje nic ciekawego, dlatego postaram się wszystko szczegółowo wytłumaczyć.

Podczas uruchamiania systemu automatycznie włącza się LXDM. Po zalogowaniu i używaniu w tym momencie firefoxa obciążenie CPU wynosi od 4-10% CPU. Odpaliłem Thunara, którego okno się pojawia, lecz zawartość jest pusta (kolor tła motywu), a poziom obciążenia CPU wzrasta do 65%.

Przed instalacją problem ten nie występował, Thunar chodził bezproblemowo, jak i obciążenie CPU nie było tak wielkie.

Z góry dzięki za jakąkolwiek pomoc.

Pozdrawiam.

@EDIT

Po włączeniu Thunara tak dużo CPU zjada udisks-daemon (25% CPU) oraz dbus-daemon - pierwszy 20%, drugi 5% (nie tworzą impasu pomiędzy sobą?).

```
(xfdesktop:2388): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: invoking List() failed for type GProxyVolumeMonitorGdu: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)

Error: No running window found
```

```
method call sender=:1.7725 -> dest=org.freedesktop.DBus serial=1 path=/org/freedesktop/DBus; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=Hello

method call sender=:1.7725 -> dest=org.gtk.vfs.Daemon serial=2 path=/org/gtk/vfs/mounttracker; interface=org.gtk.vfs.MountTracker; member=listMountableInfo

method return sender=:1.11 -> dest=:1.7725 reply_serial=2
```

Jako root mam to co widać poniżej, jako user mnóstwo tekstu jak powyżej

```
dbus-monitor --session

signal sender=org.freedesktop.DBus -> dest=:1.0 serial=2 path=/org/freedesktop/DBus; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=NameAcquired

   string ":1.0"

method call sender=:1.0 -> dest=org.freedesktop.DBus serial=3 path=/org/freedesktop/DBus; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=AddMatch

   string "type='method_call'"

method call sender=:1.0 -> dest=org.freedesktop.DBus serial=4 path=/org/freedesktop/DBus; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=AddMatch

   string "type='method_return'"

method call sender=:1.0 -> dest=org.freedesktop.DBus serial=5 path=/org/freedesktop/DBus; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=AddMatch

   string "type='error'"
```

@EDIT2 

Rozwiązanie

----------

